# Lets see your in-shape dog!



## nikkiluvsu15

This is an attempt to get Hayley to take pictures of Duke, which she said she was going to do... but she hasn't yet :wink:

So since everyone here loves some in-shape dogs, lets see 'em!!!


----------



## xchairity_casex

what a gorgeous pup! i would like to say that Cesar is in shape but really he isnt im waiting a bit longer to do much work with him to build muscle since he was neuterd very early and i dont want to hurt him with too much.


----------



## frogdog

LOL, Yogi just got out of shape the last several weeks. We came back from almost 3 months in the mountains to a tip top shape dog...oh not so now...looking a little couch potatoey. We're heading back for Christmas...hike hike hike...every day.


----------



## kady05

I just posted some of these here recently..


----------



## Unosmom




----------



## frogdog

Great looking dogs everyone!!!

Kady, what kind of camera are you using??? Amazing quality photos!


----------



## kady05

frogdog said:


> Great looking dogs everyone!!!
> 
> Kady, what kind of camera are you using??? Amazing quality photos!


Canon T1i


----------



## frogdog

I just got the Canon 7D for an early Christmas present...last night...SO excited.


----------



## Breathing Borla

@ Unosmom

weim mix??

great pics. I just got a canon sx40hs so I will uploading some nice ones soon of roxy

cheers


----------



## kady05

frogdog said:


> I just got the Canon 7D for an early Christmas present...last night...SO excited.


I bet! Have fun with it! I expect numerous Yogi pictures


----------



## Donna Little

I'll be nice and not torture everyone with all my dogs. Well, and of course there's the fact that they aren't ALL so in shape... (Got a couple of chubby butts.) So here's a recent and favorite pic of Bailey. She's 11 yrs old and is built like a brick house!


----------



## hmbutler

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> This is an attempt to get Hayley to take pictures of Duke, which she said she was going to do... but she hasn't yet :wink:


Haha ok ok, I'll do it tonight (maybe... if I get time... which I probably wont because we are having friends over for christmas drinks)... maybe tomorrow? Haha I have to do it when hubby is home so he can distract Duke while I take a photo, otherwise all you get is a photo of duke's face heading straight at the camera lol

He was running at full sprint at the oval yesterday, and myself and my friend both admired how muscly he looks when he runs... such a sexy boy :wink: haha. I gave him a bath yesterday too so now he's a nice shiny black again instead of a dull black/grey/brown from all the dirt outside lol


----------



## Jesse

Heres Dominic








He loves to play in tho snow, lol


----------



## Breathing Borla

Donna Little said:


> I'll be nice and not torture everyone with all my dogs. Well, and of course there's the fact that they aren't ALL so in shape... (Got a couple of chubby butts.) So here's a recent and favorite pic of Bailey. She's 11 yrs old and is built like a brick house!
> 
> View attachment 5366


reminds me of the dog in the mask with jim carry, LOL

nice dog!!!!


----------



## Sprocket

This is a terrible picture but it shows his shape fairly well  I'm really proud to have a Chihuahua in such great condition. They are usually so fat.


----------



## Unosmom

> @ Unosmom
> 
> weim mix??


hes a blue weim, not a really well bred one, I'm not certain of his background, he most likely came from a BYB before I adopted him.


----------



## hmbutler

Sprocket said:


> This is a terrible picture but it shows his shape fairly well  I'm really proud to have a Chihuahua in such great condition. They are usually so fat.


hehehehe he's like a tiny black lion, love it!!


----------



## xellil

Sprocket said:


> This is a terrible picture but it shows his shape fairly well  I'm really proud to have a Chihuahua in such great condition. They are usually so fat.


That settles it. My next dog is going to have giant ears. I just crack up looking at them, they are so adorable.


----------



## Jacksons Mom




----------



## GoingPostal




----------



## Caty M

Bishop is a hairy butt and could be 20lb overweight and you'd never know!


----------



## flippedstars

Sprocket said:


> This is a terrible picture but it shows his shape fairly well  I'm really proud to have a Chihuahua in such great condition. They are usually so fat.


Is he a crested mix? Never seen a coat like that before and I have seen a lot of chis!


----------



## flippedstars

LOL the best I have to offer at the moment is a picture of my hubby's 'hubba hubba' chihuahua, at 22 lbs when I met him (she probably is a mix):


















and AFTER, at 9.5 lbs...I put her on a diet when I met him LOL...










Yes, there is probably a reason this animal hates me hahahahaha.

One more...just because its shocking to me...

Before:








After:










"Look how smexy and in-shape I am now" ("And look what this horrid woman has done to me...I was happier eating carrion out in the woods all day!")


----------



## CorgiPaws

Physically fit? Absolutely!! Mentally? Sometimes I'm just not so sure!!


----------



## gorge77

gorgeous! this is how dogs should look like! i don't see them here in my country as they are all grossly obese & their humans think they look nice & cute!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Here's a couple I recently posted of my boy, Mateo -- he's almost 8 months old. 

Gotta get some action shots... (not sure my old camera is up to the task).


----------



## Sprocket

flippedstars said:


> Is he a crested mix? Never seen a coat like that before and I have seen a lot of chis!


He is a Long coated Chihuahua, I had lion clipped him in this picture


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

Here's Ari....It's harder to see the the muscle definition in my guys because of their coats, but they are both in great physical condition

Pretty boy






Kai





And the predator takes down her prey! That's my sister's shih tzu mix Bree


----------



## nupe

I am trying to send all i took so far with my new digital camera...lol...


----------



## Sprocket

nupe said:


> View attachment 5377
> View attachment 5378
> View attachment 5376


Wheres the rest of him? Can't tell hes in shape from chest shots :smile:


----------



## nupe

...............................


----------



## Celt

Scotty 




















The first picture of Blaise, he's not in shape but I had to add more than his puppy pic.


----------



## nupe

Sprocket said:


> Wheres the rest of him? Can't tell hes in shape from chest shots :smile:[/
> 
> Hey cant tell if he is in shape if you dont post any!!


----------



## Sprocket

nupe said:


> Sprocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the rest of him? Can't tell hes in shape from chest shots :smile:[/
> 
> Hey cant tell if he is in shape if you dont post any!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did post a photo
Click to expand...


----------



## Liz

I would love to post some but mine are all drowning in hair, it's like living with Cousin It from the Addam's family. LOL


----------



## chowder

Surely you can see all the great muscle definition on Rocky :biggrin1: Hairy dogs just don't have a way to show off their great bod's !




We're still working on the 'before and after' pictures of Shade. We only have the chubby 'before' pictures going on right now.


----------



## RRs

Jata:








Zoli:


----------



## luvMyBRT

There's about 100 pounds of pure muscle under all that hair. Promise. :becky:


----------



## NewYorkDogue

True, but that hair-- WOW! Gorgeous...


----------



## nupe

Sprocket said:


> nupe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did post a photo
> 
> 
> 
> just messing with youl Lol...HAPPY HOLIDAYSSprockett....Happy Holidays to all!!
Click to expand...


----------



## KittyKat

She's a lean, mean, racing machine


----------



## committed2excellence

Happy holidays!


----------



## Herzo

These aren't the best this is before both Marlo and Richter were on raw they look better now. But I didn't get my last pic's loaded on the computer before I sent my camera off to be fixed.





















Turtle looks a little fat there she I think is looking better also.


----------



## nupe

sorry for quality took this one with my cell phone..lol...just felt like adding one more..once again sorry for quality.


----------



## Hadley

Here's a couple of when my dog was 3-4 years old  He was in pretty good shape




























Here he is today..not as lean, but not bad either. It's not as easy to keep the chub off old dogs...


----------



## malluver1005

I'm with chowder on this one. There is just no way you can show off musculature in a nordic breed because of all the coat. You need to feel them...

ETA: He does have long tummy hair, but you can see a slight tuck in there somewhere LOL! Believe me, Aspen is very lean. He's just a big hairy 115 lb. beast!


----------



## Caty M

I think Aspen looks great.. most mals I see are tubby guys.


----------



## Sprocket

My "fit" dogs that aren't actually that fit, they just aren't fat! LOL

Not bad for going on 9 years old!


----------



## hmbutler

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> This is an attempt to get Hayley to take pictures of Duke, which she said she was going to do... but she hasn't yet :wink:


Ok ok I finally got a couple lol. Now these are not very good photo... first of all, Duke is very dirty today haha he's just come in from romping in the dirt and needs a bath, so when I over-expose these photos (so you can kind of see some of his muscle definition), you can see all the dirt on him lol. Also it's impossible to get this guy to pose so I just had to snap away and hope to get something lol. But I think you can definitely see he ISNT a fat lab :biggrin:

Sexy Duke and my brothers "tubby" Ozzy (who I now have on raw and am fixing him up lol)










Couple more of Duke


----------



## Sprocket

hmbutler said:


> Ok ok I finally got a couple lol. Now these are not very good photo... first of all, Duke is very dirty today haha he's just come in from romping in the dirt and needs a bath, so when I over-expose these photos (so you can kind of see some of his muscle definition), you can see all the dirt on him lol. Also it's impossible to get this guy to pose so I just had to snap away and hope to get something lol. But I think you can definitely see he ISNT a fat lab :biggrin:
> 
> Sexy Duke and my brothers "tubby" Ozzy (who I now have on raw and am fixing him up lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple more of Duke


number one, I love your floors!!

And two, I love how Duke stuffs that toy in his mouth!

and three, is that a guy in shorts or a girl with hairy legs wearing a dress?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Duke looks great... it is good to see some pictures of him :biggrin: He is so handsome!!!!



Sprocket said:


> and three, is that a guy in shorts or a girl with hairy legs wearing a dress?


This totally cracked me up :rofl:

Some more of Harleigh... just because I'm obsessed with the new lens and constantly snapping pictures. LOL









IMG_8268 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr







(This is an older picture... from the beginning of this year, I think)


----------



## hmbutler

Sprocket said:


> number one, I love your floors!!
> 
> And two, I love how Duke stuffs that toy in his mouth!
> 
> and three, is that a guy in shorts or a girl with hairy legs wearing a dress?


1. Thank you - that type of flooring cost more than we had budgeted for but it was worth the extra, it looks great (when it's clean and not covered in dog hair haha). It's also very easy to clean

2. Duke is hilarious with that toy, he folds it over to get more in his mouth, and has just to three squeakers going at a time lol he LOVES it

3. That is my husband haha he is most definitely wearing shorts, not a dress :tongue:


----------



## pandaparade

Here is Jasper showing everyone how to run with an orange in your mouth.


----------



## DaneMama

Miss Bailey playing her favorite snow game! 










Miss Shiloh...you can only tell how in shape she is when she's a wet noodle










Haulin' tail...





































Obviously Annie isn't my dog...but damn she is ripped!!!


----------



## Tobi

I don't really have any, it's hard to make him not look fat! :lol: every picture i've got he looks tubby in because of his BT shape! my avatar picture you can see the tuck nicely though.






These are a bit old, but... they work, he's still the same Tobi :heh:


----------



## KlaMarie

Rayne at 10 months....


----------



## xellil

These dogs are so gorgeous! It's a testament to good food and good care.


----------



## lucky

Here's Lucky  she's almost 2 now and looking very toned


----------



## ShanniBella

I had to get my bully girl in on the fun! I take pride in keeping my girl in tip top shape  She was going to be a show girl in the UKC but I decided otherwise. We both workout daily 5 miles a day at least 5 days a week that consists of a walk/jog. Plus I do flirt pole, spring pole, and tug with her as well as an occassional game of fetch


----------



## committed2excellence

Good to see another APBT with the juice



ShanniBella said:


> I had to get my bully girl in on the fun! I take pride in keeping my girl in tip top shape  She was going to be a show girl in the UKC but I decided otherwise. We both workout daily 5 miles a day at least 5 days a week that consists of a walk/jog. Plus I do flirt pole, spring pole, and tug with her as well as an occassional game of fetch


----------



## ShanniBella

committed2excellence said:


> Good to see another APBT with the juice


Thanks man! I appreciate that  I love working my dog. No couch potatoes or lawn ornaments in my home lol!


----------



## xchairity_casex

Tobi said:


> I don't really have any, it's hard to make him not look fat! :lol: every picture i've got he looks tubby in because of his BT shape! my avatar picture you can see the tuck nicely though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a bit old, but... they work, he's still the same Tobi :heh:


yeh i know what you mean about htat BT shape!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Tobi said:


> I don't really have any, it's hard to make him not look fat! :lol: every picture i've got he looks tubby in because of his BT shape! my avatar picture you can see the tuck nicely though.


The Bull Terriers I've gotten to know at my local park may not look ripped, but their bodies are tight and firm-- nothing flabby about them! I remember petting one and he was as tight as a drum (his owner runs a few miles with him every day as well.)


----------



## committed2excellence

Yeah, we go P90X insanity around here



ShanniBella said:


> Thanks man! I appreciate that  I love working my dog. No couch potatoes or lawn ornaments in my home lol!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

No couch potatoes here either.... not sure what I would do with a lazy dog, as I have two energizer bunnies  We go to the dog park at least 3 times a week and there has never been a dog that has tired mine out. Every time a person leaves with a tired dog and mine are still running the fence line at top speed it makes me smile  

(The pibblie wibblie featured in some of the pictures is my friends dog Roscoe  )




This one cracks me up


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Since most of those were of Maddie, here are some more of Moose 
With my friend BC pup Layla

A little blurry, but you can see his big muscles


----------



## ciaBrysh

I haven't been able to do any formal conditioning with them yet since I was pregnant and Willows still a pup but here are a few 









My avatar picture a bit bigger


















Now that I can actually get out and run, Raj's conditioning actually started this week =)


----------



## Rodeo

I think Duke is in pretty good shape considering he's too young for extreme exercise lol





































And Rodeo goes on trail rides fairly often.. miles of jogging. Her fluff makes her look a little chunky but she's actually in great shape.


----------



## meggels




----------



## HappyPuppy

Lookin' good everybody!


----------



## DeekenDog

Here's Deeks. He has a funny shape- he's taller in the back than in the front.




























I don't have any good pictures that show-off his shoulder muscles or of him in motion because my camera can't handle action shots


----------



## SpooOwner

If you want to talk athleticism, you gotta measure resting heart rates (cardiac efficiency):

Mia (50 lbs Standard Poodle) - 42 beats per minute
Zulu (40 lbs Standard Poodle) - 60 bpm

Even little Tin-Tin, the 15 lbs Maltipoo I'm fostering, is down to 72 bpm.


----------



## hmbutler

SpooOwner said:


> If you want to talk athleticism, you gotta measure resting heart rates (cardiac efficiency):
> 
> Mia (50 lbs Standard Poodle) - 42 beats per minute
> Zulu (40 lbs Standard Poodle) - 60 bpm
> 
> Even little Tin-Tin, the 15 lbs Maltipoo I'm fostering, is down to 72 bpm.


yeah I wouldnt be surprised if Duke is more body shape than actual fitness haha he pants like he's high on acid (he does this most of the time, any little excitement and he pants like crazy. vet reckons it's fine tho lol)


----------



## PeanutsMommy




----------



## Jordan S.

Caty M said:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-LAi7WclZMpA/TrTHcVzF-1I/AAAAAAAAAD0/Qs0FdcLs1io/s1152/DSC02564.jpg[/img
> 
> Bishop is a hairy butt and could be 20lb overweight and you'd never know![/QUOTE]
> I know those kinds of breeds are naturally slim but shouldn't the ribs and spine be a bit less prominent? Most guides say it should be easy to feel the ribs, not easy to see. Not trying to start a quarrel lol but it seems like a bit much :/


----------



## Sprocket

Jordan S. said:


> I know those kinds of breeds are naturally slim but shouldn't the ribs and spine be a bit less prominent? Most guides say it should be easy to feel the ribs, not easy to see. Not trying to start a quarrel lol but it seems like a bit much :/


Ideally, probably but I know she feeds that dog what she needs. Can't put weight on a dogs body that wont allow it! Unless its health is suffering, the physical appearance isn't the end of the world


----------



## PeanutsMommy

some dogs specfic genetics can make putting on weight hard no matter how much you feed.


----------



## Rodeo

Agreed with the above. Some dogs are just built different and have crazy metabolism. Just like some people. No sense in feeding them 'til they puke.


----------



## Hadley

I think the prominance of her spine and rib cage are related to genetics and the way the dog is built. To be honest, Tess is probably one of the healthiest looking IGs I've seen. You can clearly see healthy muscle. I see a lot of skinny IGs with some muscle..but they don't look nearly as strong. I think it's a pretty common sighthound trait. If you really want to see a skinny dog, take a look at the azawakh. They are literally skin and bones..but that is just the way the breed is.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Avery Rain


----------



## kady05

Here's a new one of Sako.. granted, he's stretching, but I love his hind legs in this one..


----------



## bernadettelevis

ok so here are some pics of my boy, the first ones are from our first obedience competition


----------



## HappyPuppy

I'm at a weird place with Ruby re her weight. She's a 'pit bull mix' so, sadly, she doesn't have as much muscle thickness as a purebred.  Cameras REALLY DO add 5 lbs LOL and I haven't yet snapped a shot that shows what I see in real life - she looks heavier in the pix, so I can't talk to the pix as my example.... But most of her ribs are showing (she is barrel chested, too...) and I see and feel some spine - hate it when I give her a love pat and hit her backbone. However, she also has HD so I only play fetch with her and walk since I'm not sure I want to wear her hips out any faster. So... she doesn't gain the layers of muscle over bone that looks so good - I've never seen a hint of that sexy 'trapezius?' muscle on her shoulder blades. She looks skinny to me, my husband and others but I want to maintain that lower weight and in-shape appearance so I'm torn with bringing her up a pound or two (<that's all I'd do) but then the muscle definition she has now (minimal but noticeable) would go away.... It's nice to at least see her muscles since I can't see mine!!! LOL But seriously, I'm a bit torn about where to keep her.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

have you considered swimming her?

sunny dog place in harbor city is where i bring Peanut every so often for dock jumping practice but they have a therapudic swimming class and they have a class where you can just do swimming.


----------



## HappyPuppy

^ yes...but.... she's scared of a swimming pool and i haven't worked on it - she will go into the ocean, rivers and her baby pool, tho, LOL. I couldn't get her used to a human treadmill but I didn't try very hard. She's pretty hardy, I bet I could get her to see the fun in it but she's fallen in fish ponds and been pushed into a pool so she still has some concerns... I've been meaning to ask whereabout's you lived, PM... :smile:


----------



## ShanniBella

kady05 said:


> Here's a new one of Sako.. granted, he's stretching, but I love his hind legs in this one..


What a sexy beast!! Nice pic


----------



## PeanutsMommy

sunny dog place could help out with her fear of the water. they help them and have lifejackets provided and instruction. the pool is supposed to open soon. i am waiting and getting anxious.

have you tried a dog powered treadmill?

i am in orange county.


----------



## meggels

So sick of hearing about how Murph needs to gain weight


----------



## ShanniBella

A few new ones from last week


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Well none of mine take good shots to show how in shape they are....Brody is back down to AMAZING shape(thanks to a week with Liz and her litter mates of Shelties!LOL) Dixi hasnt ever been in bad shape, neither has Rhett, but neither of them show well in pictures, and of course Leo has the same problem as Rhett!:wink:

But here IS Jazzmyn...and Ive got to say, I feel somewhat responsible for her shape...I HAVE been the one who has helped my Mum figure out how much she should eat, and been the reason that she has been on raw since she turned 8 weeks old!!:biggrin:

(Sorry I dont have any better shots!!:-( She is just under 7 months old in these pictures!:wink


----------



## kady05

ShanniBella said:


> What a sexy beast!! Nice pic


Thanks! He'll sell his soul for a tennis ball LOL.


----------



## Jordan S.

WOw they look amazing!


----------



## Jordan S.

ShanniBella said:


> A few new ones from last week



Wow! he looks fantastic!


----------



## SpooOwner

Scarlett_O' said:


> But here IS Jazzmyn...and Ive got to say, I feel somewhat responsible for her shape...I HAVE been the one who has helped my Mum figure out how much she should eat, and been the reason that she has been on raw since she turned 8 weeks old!!:biggrin:


A skinny pug???? Well done! (PS - my mom's pug was named Jazmin, aka Jazzy Girl, gotta love the name!)


----------



## barneysmom2510

Here is barney he is 6 1/2 months old and very excited that pork was on sale this week.
















This is lola Barney's sister and the love of his life








Here is Daisy she is 10


----------



## Scarlett_O'

SpooOwner said:


> A skinny pug???? Well done! (PS - my mom's pug was named Jazmin, aka Jazzy Girl, gotta love the name!)


She is a French Bulldog!:wink:

But thank you...they have just as many problems as Pug's with their weight!:smile:

We are VERY proud of both Jazzy and Brody(my Pug/x) for being nicely fit!:thumb:
And yes, I LOVE her name, Jazzy, Jazzy Girl, Snazzy(or Spazzy depending on who you talk to:tongue Jazzy, etc!


----------



## chewice

Jordan S. said:


> Wow! he looks fantastic!


Im pretty sure this dog took me out at the off leash dog park yesterday.  He zagged...I zagged...I lost. 

haha... it wasn't you, but add another 10 pounds of muscle onto your dog and you have the culprit!


----------



## lauren43

AveryandAudrey said:


> View attachment 5627
> Avery Rain


I have to ask is Avery a girl or a boy?


----------



## lauren43




----------



## ShanniBella

Jordan S. said:


> Wow! he looks fantastic!


Thank you! But "he" is a SHE! LOL!


chewice said:


> Im pretty sure this dog took me out at the off leash dog park yesterday.  He zagged...I zagged...I lost.
> 
> 
> haha... it wasn't you, but add another 10 pounds of muscle onto your dog and you have the culprit!


Who? My dog? I can guarantee that it wasn't us lol! Plus my dog is a girl......Geez, what can only boy dogs have muscles! JK  Lol! Also, most bully breeds don't belong at dog parks because of the potential for DA. Responsible owners wouldn't subject there dogs to off leash dog parks but that's a whole other topic


----------



## Caty M

I dunno if you can add any more muscle than what is on her!


----------



## kady05

ShanniBella said:


> Thank you! But "he" is a SHE! LOL!
> 
> Who? My dog? I can guarantee that it wasn't us lol! Plus my dog is a girl......Geez, what can only boy dogs have muscles! JK  Lol! Also, most bully breeds don't belong at dog parks because of the potential for DA. Responsible owners wouldn't subject there dogs to off leash dog parks but that's a whole other topic


I get that about Piper all the time.. everyone thinks she's a boy! That's why I usually put her in girly collars. We do joke that if she were a human, she'd probably be one of those woman who does body building and sounds like a guy LOL.

Here's another one of Piper, we were testing the durability of this collar for Ella's Lead..


----------



## Caty M

When I walk my friend's pit bull, it's the same.. "aww, he's a nice friendly pitbull".. she's a girl. No dangly bits. :heh:

My sheltie is always called a female, all the time. It must be his long flowing locks.


----------



## ShanniBella

kady05 said:


> I get that about Piper all the time.. everyone thinks she's a boy! That's why I usually put her in girly collars. We do joke that if she were a human, she'd probably be one of those woman who does body building and sounds like a guy LOL.
> 
> Here's another one of Piper, we were testing the durability of this collar for Ella's Lead..


She is beautiful! Love the collar! Bella was wearing a purple collar in her pics :-/ I guess that color can be unisex even though I wouldn't put a purple collar on my male dogs LOL!


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Avery is a female.  And your Avery is a male as I can see lol


----------



## AveryandAudrey

My aunt wants Levis and said "He is so handsome what a cool dog!"


----------



## meggels

This is my emaciated hound. I hear how skinny she is all the time. 

I took her for her first off leash hike today and she was in HEAVEN, will be doing it so much more. I dunno if I've ever seen her so happy. She stood still for a quick moment and I got this pic.


----------



## SpicyBulldog

I like mine to be lean and muscular.


----------



## SpicyBulldog

I like mine to be lean and muscular.


----------



## SpicyBulldog

I like mine to be lean and muscular.


----------



## ShanniBella

meggels said:


> This is my emaciated hound. I hear how skinny she is all the time.
> 
> I took her for her first off leash hike today and she was in HEAVEN, will be doing it so much more. I dunno if I've ever seen her so happy. She stood still for a quick moment and I got this pic.


She is beautiful! I love how people think that because your dog is skinny that your starving your dog when in all actuality your dog is in shape and most people are just used to seeing fat lazy house pets LOL! I get asked that question alot lately because my girl is pretty conditioned and has an actual waist. Then throw in the fact that she is a skinny pit bull and people automatically assume she is being abused or something! UGH! Ignorance!


----------



## lauren43

AveryandAudrey said:


> Avery is a female.  And your Avery is a male as I can see lol


Darn! Confirming my theory that Avery has definitely become a girls name. Oh well, my boy is very in touch and comfortable with his femine side...he DOES wear purple collars and he looks fabulous!!!


----------



## SpicyBulldog

I've had a number of people tell me my dogs are starved. I like mine the way they were meant to be. Lean and muscular.


----------



## meggels

Abbie looks like a big fatso compared to all these dogs LOL! I swear she is muscular, just can't see it in that pic I guess!


----------



## chewice

Here is my anorexic pup as well.


----------



## Rodeo

Caty M said:


> When I walk my friend's pit bull, it's the same.. "aww, he's a nice friendly pitbull".. she's a girl. No dangly bits. :heh:
> 
> My sheltie is always called a female, all the time. It must be his long flowing locks.


Duke get's that a lot and he's intact 

And Rodie get's called a boy often.. even though her collar is bright pink.. 

People are strange.


----------



## Sprocket

Gunner yesterday 

extended trot anyone?


----------



## SpicyBulldog

Hope this works this time


----------



## Rodeo

SpicyBulldog said:


> Hope this works this time


What a gorgeous dog!!!! 

&& Rodeo can show Gunner how the extended trot is done  hehe


----------



## Sprocket

I dont know Amber...looks like Rodeo isn't tracking up with her hind...LOL


----------



## Rodeo

:becky::becky::becky:


----------



## PeanutsMommy

SpicyBulldog said:


> Hope this works this time


amazing


----------



## SpicyBulldog

Thanks Rodeo and Peanutsmommy!


----------



## Caty M

I think the IG is the master of the extended trot.. 









Look ma, no feet on the ground!

Though I guess it's more of a slow run. LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy

I really like seeing dogs of other breeds that are in shape and muscular


----------



## AveryandAudrey

lauren43 said:


> Darn! Confirming my theory that Avery has definitely become a girls name. Oh well, my boy is very in touch and comfortable with his femine side...he DOES wear purple collars and he looks fabulous!!!


Ha well I'm always being told its a "white boy's name" Whatever, I just like it. Her middle name is Avery Rain so that sounds more feminine i guess. She's not the most dainty dog I have to say lol.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Here is Avery rain and ZarBones (my moms dog) doing some crazy playing moves while out camping


----------



## Serenity

Frogdog 
I LOVE you lil guys face!!! Frenchies are one of my faves : )


----------



## AveryandAudrey

And one more.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Caty M, Your Italian Greyhound is beautiful!


----------



## Serenity

This is my "Fatty" whos really not fat just has a bunch of sking and wrinkles.


----------



## AveryandAudrey




----------



## naturalfeddogs

Copper. Lots of hair, but lots of muscle under there somewhere!


----------



## kady05

Here's a new one of Piper, she's so shiny right now!


----------



## Makovach

Everyones dogs are just gourgous! 

I have a few of Annie 
My favorite picture!









Annie and my sisters Boxer Taizer


















Not the greatest. The last two pics are from about four years ago! The fisrt pic is from about 1 year ago. I need to take new pictures!

Tucker however is long legged/lanky boxer skinny. There is no keeping weight on that boy. He was neutered at a young age (3 months) But i dont get it! He eat everything in site!


----------



## SpicyBulldog




----------



## PeanutsMommy

Peanut relaxing.


----------



## JoeynZoey

I took these on New years day of Zoey


----------



## Breathing Borla

Roxy


----------

